

Unexpected 5.5 Earth Quake Strikes Toronto Canada - captaincrunch
http://www.blue74.com/?p=31

======
cperciva
According to USGS, this was about 50 km north of Ottawa, in a rather isolated
area. There are a few villages nearby which might suffer damage, but it's
unlikely that any internet infrastructure or datacenters would be affected at
all.

[http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Quakes/us...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Quakes/us2010xwa7.php)

~~~
someone_here
Oh thank god the internet is safe

~~~
cperciva
No need to be sarcastic.

I only mentioned internet infrastructure because the article was from someone
talking about how his datacenter "survived" the quake.

------
faramarz
I up voted before clicking the link.. I am terribly sorry I did. Come on, at
least link it to a news article!

Anyway, looks like Quebec is finally separating :P

~~~
arach
>Anyway, looks like Quebec is finally separating :P

Hehe. It's funny that this happens the day before St-Jean Baptiste day.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Holiday_(Quebec)>

------
lowkey
Hey CaptainCrunch, FYI Ottawa != Toronto (I'm sure you knew that, just saying)

~~~
captaincrunch
I was going to make a crack about the Ottawa Senators, but realized how much
Toronto Maple leafs suck...

------
cing
[http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/earthquake-
shak...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/earthquake-shakes-
ontario-us-states/article1614941/)

------
chaosmachine
That was pretty intense. I'm in a Starbucks in Ottawa. The whole building was
shaking, everyone ran outside. I felt the 4.5 Ottawa quake in 2006, too, and
this one was much stronger.

~~~
bengl
I'm in a building near the Ottawa airport, and I must say, it was pretty
violent here. Some monitors fell over. The cellular networks appeared to not
be able to handle all the sudden traffic, but that seemed to ease up after a
few minutes.

~~~
someone_here
WIND mobile was fine.

------
EricButler
When exactly is an earthquake not "unexpected"?

~~~
jarek
It's much less expected here than in, say, California.

------
vital101
We felt this in Grand Rapids, MI. I was on the 6th floor of our building at
the time and the standing dividers in the office were swaying back and forth
by about 2 inches.

------
klous
Felt it here, 40 mins northwest of Detroit, MI. Didn't recognize what it was
until I saw this.

------
RyanMcGreal
Report from Hamilton, Ontario:
<http://www.raisethehammer.org/blog/1777/earthquake>

------
vollmond
Workers in one of our buildings south of Baltimore felt the building swaying
from the ripples of this. A coworker said it felt like "being on a cruise
ship."

------
whyme
Didn't feel a thing here in Calgary! ;)

------
agentultra
It wasn't 5.5 in Toronto.

------
captaincrunch
Another earth quake reported only 15 minutes later... only days before the g20
summit (<http://www.g20.org>)

